# Ask Wii U, 3DS and amiibo questions here!



## lars708 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey everyone! Since i know a LOT about Nintendo software and hardware i decided to make a thread that might help people! Ask all your Wii U, 3DS and amiibo related questions here and hopefully i know the answer! (Please keep in mind that i do not know everything!)

Oh one thing: I made this so that i can help people, i do not care if no one is going to ask anything here. I just want to help!

This information might come in handy before asking your question:

- I live in Europe, The Netherlands to be exact.
- Nintendo of Europe and Nintendo of America are very different so some questions about Club Nintendo are impossible for me to answer.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 31, 2015)

what's the texture of the yarn yoshis

- - - Post Merge - - -

and do they have bases?


----------



## lars708 (Jul 31, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> what's the texture of the yarn yoshis
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and do they have bases?



Well they feel quite soft and steady at the same time, it does have a extra thick layer of protection at the bottom so that the NFC chip stays undamaged.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 1, 2015)

There is one question about amiibo that I do not know as I have not tried it myself...

If I was to scan in an amiibo on Super Smash Bros or Mario Party 10 that are read/write compatible and then saved some data to that same amiibo and then scan it in on Mario Kart 8 which is just read compatible.
Would it allow me to scan the amiibo on the read compatible game?


----------



## lars708 (Aug 1, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> There is one question about amiibo that I do not know as I have not tried it myself...
> 
> If I was to scan in an amiibo on Super Smash Bros or Mario Party 10 that are read/write compatible and then saved some data to that same amiibo and then scan it in on Mario Kart 8 which is just read compatible.
> Would it allow me to scan the amiibo on the read compatible game?



Yes it would because read only compatible games will only check the character data. Which determines that your Mario amiibo is a Mario amiibo in-game and not a Peach amiibo! Read only games do not even touch other saved data on the amiibo so don't worry, you'll be fine!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 1, 2015)

What do you think Jason's house will look like in 10 years if Nintendo is still producing amiibo and he's still collecting doubles of every one?


----------



## lars708 (Aug 1, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> What do you think Jason's house will look like in 10 years if Nintendo is still producing amiibo and he's still collecting doubles of every one?



Well i imagine his house being too small for all the amiibo he has and his house wil eventually explode. That is when it will be raining amiibo for the very first time!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 1, 2015)

How close to 100 amiibo do you think I am lars708?


----------



## lars708 (Aug 1, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> How close to 100 amiibo do you think I am lars708?



I do not know, umm i guess you have around 70? (I was just joking in my last post by the way, you're a nice guy ^^)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 1, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I do not know, umm i guess you have around 70? (I was just joking in my last post by the way, you're a nice guy ^^)


I knew you were joking. dwai. 

I actually have 95. My second Toon Link was my most recent one.


----------



## lars708 (Aug 1, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I knew you were joking. dwai.
> 
> I actually have 95. My second Toon Link was my most recent one.



That is a lot! Omg i have 22 now xd. By the way, is there a way to snag a Dedede easily? I want one so bad but i never saw one with my own eyes!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 1, 2015)

lars708 said:


> That is a lot! Omg i have 22 now xd. By the way, is there a way to snag a Dedede easily? I want one so bad but i never saw one with my own eyes!


Yes. ShopTo.net are having a sale on the King Dedede amiibo right now and it ships to the Netherlands too.
http://www.shopto.net/video-games/wiiu/WIIUAM28-amiibo-smash-de-de-character ?17.45 Delivered.


----------



## lars708 (Aug 2, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Yes. ShopTo.net are having a sale on the King Dedede amiibo right now and it ships to the Netherlands too.
> http://www.shopto.net/video-games/wiiu/WIIUAM28-amiibo-smash-de-de-character ?17.45 Delivered.



Whoa! Gotta keep that webshop in mind next time i need one! That is a good deal!


----------



## lars708 (Aug 3, 2015)

Bumpity bump bump, bump bump!


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 3, 2015)

Do you think the 3DS NFC amiibo reader is worth getting right now. Or should I save up money and wait till Nintendo release a smaller version of the new 3DS.

Also do you think the NFC reader will be hard to get like the adapter for the Wii U which lets you play your gamecube controller.


----------



## SackBoyMikey (Aug 4, 2015)

can u play happy home designer on old 3ds xl?


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 4, 2015)

How do you train amiibos in smash?


----------



## lars708 (Aug 17, 2015)

Sorry for not being active in a while... I will answer all of your questions now and stay active for any coming questions!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Applelicious said:


> Do you think the 3DS NFC amiibo reader is worth getting right now. Or should I save up money and wait till Nintendo release a smaller version of the new 3DS.
> 
> Also do you think the NFC reader will be hard to get like the adapter for the Wii U which lets you play your gamecube controller.



I do not think Nintendo would be releasing the regular sized new Nintendo 3DS outside Europe and Japan due to the XL devices selling better in NA. Also no, the NFC reader will not be rare only because of the reason that Nintendo would lose a lot of potential amiibo card buyers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SackBoyMikey said:


> can u play happy home designer on old 3ds xl?



Yes! 100% compatibility is guaranteed! (Except for amiibo, you will have to buy a seperate NFC - Reader to use amiibo with an regular 3DS, or 3DS XL device)

- - - Post Merge - - -



pokedude729 said:


> How do you train amiibos in smash?



I trained my very first amiibo (Mario) by making a 8 stock match and just fought to level 50 on the Yoshi's Woolly World stage. Ever since then i use the same rules and stage when i get a amiibo but i only play the match 1 time against my new amiibo. I use my other amiibo figures to level it all the way up to 50.

Pretty basic huh?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 17, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I do not think Nintendo would be releasing the regular sized new Nintendo 3DS outside Europe and Japan due to the XL devices *selling better* in NA. Also no, the NFC reader will not be rare only because of the reason that Nintendo would lose a lot of potential amiibo card buyers.



Isn't that kind of irrelevant of Nintendo, however? Europe and Japan have both sizes available, so comparing their markets to NA's was really strange of Nintendo considering NA only has one of the sizes available. They were basically comparing two entirely different markets 0_o


----------



## lars708 (Aug 17, 2015)

BellGreen said:


> Isn't that kind of irrelevant of Nintendo, however? Europe and Japan have both sizes available, so comparing their markets to NA's was really strange of Nintendo considering NA only has one of the sizes available. They were basically comparing two entirely different markets 0_o



Well i am talking about previous sales with the DSi models and old 3DS models. I am sorry for not being clear about that.


----------



## lars708 (Aug 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## lars708 (Aug 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## lars708 (Sep 6, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Llust (Sep 6, 2015)

not sure if that makes sense, but is there a way on the wii u to edit the appearance/name of a mii thats a user?


----------



## lars708 (Sep 7, 2015)

Soushi said:


> not sure if that makes sense, but is there a way on the wii u to edit the appearance/name of a mii thats a user?



I believe you can, i remember that i changed mine a while ago. I guess you just should try!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 9, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## 727 (Sep 12, 2015)

i was wondering about the wii u like do you need an nintendo network id? i just want to know all the wii u.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 12, 2015)

727 said:


> i was wondering about the wii u like do you need an nintendo network id? i just want to know all the wii u.



You do not actually need it to play, you DO need it if you want to use the online features like miiverse and online play.


----------



## 727 (Sep 12, 2015)

oh okay thank you lars708 for answering my question i mean i don't plan on getting a wii u yet the question was for future reference.now i have more  questions how do setup the nintendo network id using  3dsxl and is it free?


----------



## lars708 (Sep 12, 2015)

727 said:


> oh okay thank you lars708 for answering my question i mean i don't plan on getting a wii u yet the question was for future reference.now i have more  questions how do setup the nintendo network id using  3dsxl and is it free?



It is completely free from charge, you can create one in your system settings.


----------



## 727 (Sep 13, 2015)

how do you create an nintendo network id on the 3dsxl lars708you know  like step 1 through 5 as an example  and thank you for answering my questions.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2015)

I will check that later today because i am not entirely sure about that but you could just try in the meantime.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 13, 2015)

I've been thinking about selling my 3ds and the games but 3/4 of my games are downloaded on the 3ds so I was wondering if there was a way I could keep the games but not have the eshop account active on the 3ds I'm selling? Or if you can change the eshop account to a differen email and name so they can keep the games an I'll create a new account. I dunno if that makes sense


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I've been thinking about selling my 3ds and the games but 3/4 of my games are downloaded on the 3ds so I was wondering if there was a way I could keep the games but not have the eshop account active on the 3ds I'm selling? Or if you can change the eshop account to a differen email and name so they can keep the games an I'll create a new account. I dunno if that makes sense



I believe you still can play those games if you remove your Nintendo Network account from the system but all online services will no longer work. And when you setup a new NNID you will lose the games the system had.

- - - Post Merge - - -



727 said:


> how do you create an nintendo network id on the 3dsxl lars708you know  like step 1 through 5 as an example  and thank you for answering my questions.



I can not check this for you unfortunately because i have an Nintendo Network ID linked to my device already.


----------



## 727 (Sep 13, 2015)

thank you lars708 for taking the time answering all of my questions.


----------



## 727 (Sep 13, 2015)

okay i just created an nintendo network id and i wanted to know how to logout of the miiverse once i'm done.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 14, 2015)

727 said:


> okay i just created an nintendo network id and i wanted to know how to logout of the miiverse once i'm done.



The thing is, you can not log out easily after you made one. It has become part of your system.


----------



## 727 (Sep 14, 2015)

oh okay thank you so much lars708 i thought it was like club where you can easily logout.i really hope i'm being a pest with all these questions.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 14, 2015)

727 said:


> oh okay thank you so much lars708 i thought it was like club where you can easily logout.i really hope i'm being a pest with all these questions.



Hahah no you are not, i made this thread so people can ask questions remember?  Also, your Nintendo e-Shop is linked to that same ID as well. So if you ever want to log out, it would also make you lose all your downloaded games. (Well it is more complicated than that but this is all you need to know)


----------



## 727 (Sep 14, 2015)

okay thanks lars708 i just to be sure because you know some people on forums be like "oh no not this person again with their questions"but i have not experience that all on this forum or the other forum i'm on.i mean when i first got my 3dsxl i didn't know about this forum at all so i'm glad this forum was recommended to me.like i posted before if i ever get a wii u i just want to cover my bases you know.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2015)

@lars708


What are the amiibos that were released in each wave??  I'm curious cause I never paid much attention to the waves


----------



## lars708 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ryu said:


> @lars708
> 
> 
> What are the amiibos that were released in each wave??  I'm curious cause I never paid much attention to the waves



*These are the European waves*

Wave 1: (November 28th 2014)

- Mario
- Peach
- Yoshi
- Donkey Kong
- Link
- Fox
- Samus
- Wii Fit-Trainer
- Villager
- Pikachu
- Kirby
- Marth

Wave 2: (December 19th 2014) 

- Luigi 
- Diddy Kong
- Zelda
- Little Mac
- Pit
- Captain Falcon

Wave 3: (January 23rd 2015)

- Lucario
- Rosalina
- Bowser
- Toon Link
- Sheik
- Ike

Wave 4: (February 20th 2015)

- Meta Knight
- King Dedede
- Shulk
- Sonic
- Mega Man

Super Mario Bros. wave 1: (March 20th 2015)

- Mario
- Luigi
- Peach 
- Yoshi
- Bowser
- Toad

Wave 5: (April 24th 2015)

- Wario
- Charizard
- Lucina
- Robin
- Ness
- PAC-MAN

Wave 6: (May 29th 2015)

- Greninja
- Jigglypuff

Splatoon wave 1 (May 29th 2015)

- Inkling-girl
- Inkling-boy
- Inkling-squid

Yoshi's Woolly World wave 1: (June 26th 2015)

- Pink woolly Yoshi
- Green woolly Yoshi
- Light-blue woolly Yoshi

Wave 7: (June 26th 2015)

- Ganondorf
- Zero Suit Samus
- Palutena
- Dark Pit

Wave 8: (July 17th 2015)

- Bowser Jr.
- Dr. Mario
- Olimar

Mario 30th Anniversary wave 1: (September 11th 2015)

- Mario (classic colours)

Wave 9: (September 25th 2015)

- Mii fighter
- Mii swordfighter
- Mii gunner
- Mr. Game & Watch
- Duck Hunt-duo
- R.O.B.

Animal Crossing amiibo-cards wave 1 (October 2nd 2015)

Mario 30th Anniversary wave 2: (October 23rd 2015)

- Mario (modern colours)

Wave 10: (October 23rd 2015)

- Mewtwo

Chibi-Robo wave 1: (November 6th 2015)

- Chibi Robo

Wave 11: (November 20th 2015)

- Falco

Yoshi's Woolly World wave 2: (November 27th 2015)

- Woolly Mega-Yoshi

Animal Crossing wave 1:  (Holiday 2015)

- Isabelle
- K.K.
- Mabel
- Tom Nook
- Digby
- Lottie
- Reese
- Cyrus

Geez this took a lot of time pff... The are all sorted by number as well, just so you know


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2015)

lars708 said:


> *These are the European waves*
> 
> - snip -




Thanks so much!  This is really, really helpful.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 25, 2015)

Genuine Question: Who owns the most amiibo on The Bell Tree? There has GOT to be someone who owns more than me... Surely...


----------



## lars708 (Sep 25, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Genuine Question: Who owns the most amiibo on The Bell Tree? There has GOT to be someone who owns more than me... Surely...



Um i think you are the one with the most amiibo really... AND I ENVY YOU AAAAAAGH


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 25, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Um i think you are the one with the most amiibo really... AND I ENVY YOU AAAAAAGH


I was going to edit that post *(With a spoiler TBT Moderators. The earlier thing I got a message about was a genuine mistake)* with the following information.



Spoiler



Super Smash Bros. Collection
[Listed in Release Order]
50/55 (90.91% Complete)

No.1 Mario
No.2 Peach
No.3 Yoshi
No.4 Donkey Kong
No.5 Link
No.6 Fox
7 Samus
No.8 Wii Fit Trainer x2
No.9 Villager x2
No.10 Pikachu
No.11 Kirby x2
No.12 Marth x2
No.13 Zelda x2
No.14 Diddy Kong
No.15 Luigi
No.16 Little Mac x2
No.17 Pit x2
No.18 Captain Falcon x2
No.19 Rosalina x2
No.20 Bowser x2
No.21 Lucario x2
No.22 Toon Link x2
No.23 Sheik
No.24 Ike x2
No.25 Shulk x2
No.26 Sonic the Hedgehog x2
No.27 Mega Man x2
No.28 King Dedede x2
No.29 Meta Knight x2
No.30 Robin x2
No.31 Lucina x2
No.32 Wario x2
No.33 Charizard x2
No.34 Ness x2
No.35 PAC-MAN x2
No.36 Greninja x2
No.37 Jigglypuff x2
No.38 Palutena x2
No.39 Dark Pit x2
No.40 Zero Suit Samus x2
No.41 Ganondorf x2
No.42 Dr. Mario x2
No.43 Bowser Jr. x2
No.44 Olimar x2
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch x2
No.46 R.O.B x2
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo x2
No.48 Mii Brawler x3
No.49 Mii Sword Fighter x2
No.50 Mii Gunner x2

Super Mario Bros. Collection
6/6 (100% Complete)

1. Mario
2. Luigi
3. Yoshi
4. Peach
5. Toad x2
6. Bowser

Splatoon Collection
3/3 (100% Complete)

1. Inkling Squid x2
2. Inkling Girl x2
3. Inkling Boy x2

Yarn Yoshi Collection
3/3 (100% Complete)

1. Yarn Yoshi Green x2
2. Yarn Yoshi Light Blue x2
3. Yarn Yoshi Pink x2

Super Mario 30th Anniversary Collection
1/2 (50% Complete)

1. 8-Bit Mario Classic Colours x2

Unique amiibo Total: 63
Duplicate amiibo Total: 46

TOTAL AMOUNT: 109 (As of 25th of September 2015)
First Milestone: 100th amiibo -- Mii Gunner


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 25, 2015)

What you think its better to have amiibo as figurines or amiibo in cards forms ?.  If the animal crossing amiibo cards does well in sales you think Nintendo will start making amiibo's only as cards since its more cheaper to make ?.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 25, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> What you think its better to have amiibo as figurines or amiibo in cads forms ?.  If the animal crossing amiibo cards does well in sales you think Nintendo will start making amiibo's only as cards since its more cheaper to make ?.


I would honestly say cards as they are a little easier to carry around with you. But they are at risk to creases.


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 25, 2015)

That's true also not to mention they take up less space in your room and all. Also if they ever make a Pokemon game with amiibo support and if they start making all the Pokemon as amiibo's for that game. I hope to god it will be in a card form cause I don't think I be able to have enough space buying all those Pokemon amiibo's lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 25, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> That's true also not to mention they take up less space in your room and all. Also if they ever make a Pokemon game with amiibo support and if they start making all the Pokemon as amiibo's for that game. I hope to god it will be in a card form cause I don't think I be able to have enough space buying all those Pokemon amiibo's lol.


lol I am behind you with that idea. I think they should incorporate amiibo cards into the next Pok?mon game and then we can all go insane collecting these new versions of the Pok?mon cards and then I think Nintendo should release an NFC Pok?mon battle platform with Augmented Reality battles for the VGC Tournaments.

What do you think Applelicious?
PS. It is nice that we are getting along. 

*Oh! Before I forget Applelicious... My friend went to the London Super Mario Maker launch and he got me two Super Mario Maker drink coasters autographed by Charles Martinet.*


----------



## lars708 (Sep 26, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> *Oh! Before I forget Applelicious... My friend went to the London Super Mario Maker launch and he got me two Super Mario Maker drink coasters autographed by Charles Martinet.*



UUUUUUUUUUUUUUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUGHHHH YOU ARE KILLING ME! WHYYYYYYY I DID NOT WANT TO KNOW THAT AT ALL! I ENVY YOU SO MUCH!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Applelicious said:


> What you think its better to have amiibo as figurines or amiibo in cards forms ?.  If the animal crossing amiibo cards does well in sales you think Nintendo will start making amiibo's only as cards since its more cheaper to make ?.



They will still make figures, they cost more to manufacture of course but it also makes more profit than amiibo cards.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> That's true also not to mention they take up less space in your room and all. Also if they ever make a Pokemon game with amiibo support and if they start making all the Pokemon as amiibo's for that game. I hope to god it will be in a card form cause I don't think I be able to have enough space buying all those Pokemon amiibo's lol.




I'd have to agree with that as well.  There's just way too many Pokemon to make into Amiibo figurines.... They'd have to do cards instead, lol


----------



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2015)

Ryu said:


> I'd have to agree with that as well.  There's just way too many Pokemon to make into Amiibo figurines.... They'd have to do cards instead, lol



There are those mini Pokemon Rumble figures though. I never actually seen them and i also doubt if they ever were released here in The Netherlands and i also do not know anyone who has them.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Renivere (Sep 28, 2015)

Question between System transfer between a regular 3DS and the New 3DS.
From a standard SD card to a microSD card.

While I was setting up the transfer, it say that streetpass mii plaza on the target system may become unplayable. This worries me and I couldn't find much results with google. I'm already in the middle of transferring (I have everything backed up on my computer) so I was wondering if I'll lose my streetpass mii plaza data  I finally beat flower town and I really don't want to start over with all my games and stuff.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Renivere said:


> Question between System transfer between a regular 3DS and the New 3DS.
> From a standard SD card to a microSD card.
> 
> While I was setting up the transfer, it say that streetpass mii plaza on the target system may become unplayable. This worries me and I couldn't find much results with google. I'm already in the middle of transferring (I have everything backed up on my computer) so I was wondering if I'll lose my streetpass mii plaza data  I finally beat flower town and I really don't want to start over with all my games and stuff.



It should tranfser your save data as well, it worked for me at least!


----------



## Renivere (Sep 29, 2015)

lars708 said:


> It should tranfser your save data as well, it worked for me at least!



Awesome thanks! Been sitting here for a while transferring now xD


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Renivere said:


> Awesome thanks! Been sitting here for a while transferring now xD



Yeah it takes a good amount of time to complete lmao


----------



## Renivere (Sep 29, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah it takes a good amount of time to complete lmao



I probably should've done this the next day x_x I need to TT so Rudy doesn't move out


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Renivere said:


> I probably should've done this the next day x_x I need to TT so Rudy doesn't move out



Omg  good luck!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2015)

Renivere said:


> I probably should've done this the next day x_x I need to TT so Rudy doesn't move out




Darn those system transfers... Always making you forget important happenings in your actual games.... XD


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 29, 2015)

Will you give me some amiibos?


----------



## Coach (Sep 30, 2015)

I have 2;

1. Which amiibo have the most uses? 

2. Do the yarn Yoshi amiibo work with Mario party 10, and would it erase the save data (If there is any) for Yoshi's Wooly world if they were used?


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2015)

Coach said:


> I have 2;
> 
> 1. Which amiibo have the most uses?
> 
> 2. Do the yarn Yoshi amiibo work with Mario party 10, and would it erase the save data (If there is any) for Yoshi's Wooly world if they were used?



1: I would say any Yoshi amiibo.

2: I think that it just tells you that there is data on the amiibo already, they obviously would not make you lose your save data that easily.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 30, 2015)

1. What's your favorite amiibo?
2. Which amiibo do you want? (If you don't have all.)
3. Will you give me some?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 30, 2015)

hi mi tsu

a full set of na animal crossing cards

here


----------



## lars708 (Oct 1, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> 1. What's your favorite amiibo?
> 2. Which amiibo do you want? (If you don't have all.)
> 3. Will you give me some?



1. I LOVE Palutena and Rosalina
2. Meta Knight (believe me i am not even halfway there lol)
3. Um that is hard to answer since i wanna use them T-T

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> hi mi tsu
> 
> a full set of na animal crossing cards
> 
> here



Omg i actually laughed xD


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm not sure if you can help me find some answers because this is kind of an opinion based question but I appreciate you made this thread. 

Just some background info:
I have a 3ds and it won't charge (most of the time) unless the charger is at a certain angle and (maybe?) pressure. 

I say most of the time because sometimes, the charging light will be orange but it won't charge it all. I left it charging all night yesterday and today the battery was still dead. I've done some research and it seems the charging port might be broken from the actual system. 

Do you think it's worth it to get to a new 3ds (animal crossing happy home edition) or trying to find someone to fix my current one?


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

Kissyme100 said:


> I'm not sure if you can help me find some answers because this is kind of an opinion based question but I appreciate you made this thread.
> 
> Just some background info:
> I have a 3ds and it won't charge (most of the time) unless the charger is at a certain angle and (maybe?) pressure.
> ...



I think that replacing the port should not cost too much and in my opinion, i don't think that Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer is really worth the money. Unless you REALLY are in this kind of games. So don't get the new bundle if it is cheap to replace the port. When it is going to cost more than 60 dollars i would recommend buying a brand new one.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 5, 2015)

Do you have experience with the various iterations of the 3DS? Original, XL, New, and New XL? If so, I could use some advice.

My Midnight Purple original 3DS is having some black line issues on the bottom screen, so I'm planning to replace it. I've been looking into 3DS XL and have seen a lot of people say that the image quality is worse on the XL because the image is stretched to fit. Is it as noticeable as people are saying? 

If the image quality is noticeably worse, I'm planning to just get another original 3DS. I was interested in the New 3DS XL, but considering the supposed problems of the original XL, I'm not sure why I'd want to get a more expensive product with worse image quality. There also aren't any games exclusive to the New at the moment that interest me, so that makes things more complicated.

Due to what I'm hearing and considering the original model is less powerful, I kind of want a small New 3DS, but I don't want the Happy Home Designer it's bundled with.

Any suggestions? I'd appreciate any insight you can offer.


----------



## Duellym (Oct 5, 2015)

I never noticed any image quality problems on mine, but I would like to point out that the micro sd in it is tiny I have 0 downloaded apps on my n3ds and I need over 500 more blocks of space to get the update for super smash bros.

Oh and the auto brightness thing is wicked annoying


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Do you have experience with the various iterations of the 3DS? Original, XL, New, and New XL? If so, I could use some advice.
> 
> My Midnight Purple original 3DS is having some black line issues on the bottom screen, so I'm planning to replace it. I've been looking into 3DS XL and have seen a lot of people say that the image quality is worse on the XL because the image is stretched to fit. Is it as noticeable as people are saying?
> 
> ...





Whoever told you that the New 3DS and New 3DS XL has bad image quality has got to be joking, the image quality on the "New" systems surpasses the regular 3DS by a long shot....


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 5, 2015)

DoubleR said:


> Whoever told you that the New 3DS and New 3DS XL has bad image quality has got to be joking, the image quality on the "New" systems surpasses the regular 3DS by a long shot....


No one specific person has told me this. I've been looking around various websites and numerous people address the issue that the games are designed for the 3DS and have to be stretched for the larger models, making pixels more apparent. There's also mention of screen-dooring, which is being able to see the lines between the individual pixels more clearly. It's said to be more apparent on games that are more stationary as opposed to games where there is a lot of movement. In comparison to one another, it's been suggested that the images appear crisper on the smaller screen. 

This is all in reference, originally, to the standard XL I believe. I just assumed the stretching would carry over to the New XL because they both have large screens. 

That size difference is what makes me want the smaller New 3DS, but I really don't want that bundle. Not sure what the best option is.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> No one specific person has told me this. I've been looking around various websites and numerous people address the issue that the games are designed for the 3DS and have to be stretched for the larger models, making pixels more apparent. There's also mention of screen-dooring, which is being able to see the lines between the individual pixels more clearly. It's said to be more apparent on games that are more stationary as opposed to games where there is a lot of movement. In comparison to one another, it's been suggested that the images appear crisper on the smaller screen.
> 
> This is all in reference, originally, to the standard XL I believe. I just assumed the stretching would carry over to the New XL because they both have large screens.
> 
> That size difference is what makes me want the smaller New 3DS, but I really don't want that bundle. Not sure what the best option is.




Well I've played a ton of games on my New 3DS XL and don't really notice crappy image quality, but that might be because I don't really care to pay attention to it like those people do.  (I'm a gamer, not a reviewer).

I would advise you though to take all of those people's comments with a grain of salt.  If you want the smaller New 3DS and don't want the AC:HHD bundle, all I can say is good luck.  I don't know when the next variation of the system might come out.... But I guess that gives you time to save up money which is good.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2015)

DoubleR said:


> Whoever told you that the New 3DS and New 3DS XL has bad image quality has got to be joking, the image quality on the "New" systems surpasses the regular 3DS by a long shot....



You are giving false information, it is not that much better. If you don't have too much money a normal 3DS would do prefectly as well.


----------



## 727 (Oct 9, 2015)

okay whenever i get the wii u i'll be using my brother's tv and he had bought a hdmi cable i know the wii u also comes with an hdmi cable so my question is will i be able to use the wii u using his hdmi cable or do i also have to use the cable that comes with the wii u?sorry if my question seems all over the place or doesn't make sense.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 9, 2015)

727 said:


> okay whenever i get the wii u i'll be using my brother's tv and he had bought a hdmi cable i know the wii u also comes with an hdmi cable so my question is will i be able to use the wii u using his hdmi cable or do i also have to use the cable that comes with the wii u?sorry if my question seems all over the place or doesn't make sense.



You should be able to use other cables as well but i don't get why you would do that honestly.


----------



## 727 (Oct 9, 2015)

i looked at the back of his tv where the hdmi cable is and right under the cable is plug thing so is that where i would put hdmi cable from the wii u?and thank you again for answering my questions lars708


----------



## lars708 (Oct 10, 2015)

727 said:


> i looked at the back of his tv where the hdmi cable is and right under the cable is plug thing so is that where i would put hdmi cable from the wii u?and thank you again for answering my questions lars708



You can put it anywhere where it fits really


----------



## 727 (Oct 10, 2015)

thank you lars708 it'll probably be awhile before i get the wii u like i posted before i just want to know everything there's to know about the wii u before i really commit you know what i mean.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 12, 2015)

727 said:


> thank you lars708 it'll probably be awhile before i get the wii u like i posted before i just want to know everything there's to know about the wii u before i really commit you know what i mean.



I do and there is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey lars708, here is a question. Do you know how many amiibo I have right now including Animal Crossing amiibo cards and duplicates?


----------



## lars708 (Oct 12, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Hey lars708, here is a question. Do you know how many amiibo I have right now including Animal Crossing amiibo cards and duplicates?



Do i want to know it? I think about 200 btw. And if you got Monique... Please have a heart... And send her to your bff Lars


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 12, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Do i want to know it? I think about 200 btw.


You were VERY close... I have 151 amiibo.

Should I post a list of the exact ones I own?



lars708 said:


> And if you got Monique... Please have a heart... And send her to your bff Lars


Nope. I do not have Monique.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 13, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> You were VERY close... I have 151 amiibo.
> 
> Should I post a list of the exact ones I own?
> 
> Nope. I do not have Monique.



YOU SHOULD NOT GET ANY MORE AMIIBO, NOW YOU HAVE THE ULTIMATE AMOUNT! And are you squidding me? Monique is dah best.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and i do wanna know which amiibo cards you have


----------



## NerdHouse (Oct 16, 2015)

Looking to buy a Wii U bundle pretty soon, and I'm looking for suggestions on MUST-HAVE titles I need to buy as well. Probably going to get the Mario Maker Bundle, and buy other games on the eShop.

What are the Top 10 Must Have Wii U games, in you guys' opinion?

I'm already planning to get Zelda Wind Waker HD, Super Smash Bros, Xenoblade X when it comes out, and Super Mario 3D World.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 16, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> Looking to buy a Wii U bundle pretty soon, and I'm looking for suggestions on MUST-HAVE titles I need to buy as well. Probably going to get the Mario Maker Bundle, and buy other games on the eShop.
> 
> What are the Top 10 Must Have Wii U games, in you guys' opinion?
> 
> I'm already planning to get Zelda Wind Waker HD, Super Smash Bros, Xenoblade X when it comes out, and Super Mario 3D World.



I don't know if you want any explanations with them (and if you do, then i will add them) but it this is my list:

1. Mario Kart 8
2. Super Mario Maker
3. Splatoon
4. Yoshi's Woolly World
5. Super Mario 3D World
6. Super Smash Bros. for Wii U
7. Hyrule Warriors
8. Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
9. Pikmin 3
10. New Super Mario Bros. U

Remember, this is just my opinion. Also, Wii Party U is a good game aswell when you have multiple people to play with, but i don't, that is why it is not in the list. (I only bought it because it came with a black Wii remote and the bundle was actually cheaper than buying either the game seperate or the Wii remote seperate lol)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 16, 2015)

I would wholeheartedly recommend any game on this list Chroma Red.



Spoiler



1.	New Super Mario Bros. U
2.	Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed
3.	Disney’s Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two
4.	Tekken Tag Tournament 2
5.	Nintendo Land
6.	New Super Luigi U
7.	Pikmin 3
8.	Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD
9.	Sonic Lost World
10.	Super Mario 3D World
11.	Scribblenaut’s Unlimited
12.	Rayman Legends
13.	Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
14.	Mario Kart 8
15.	Hyrule Warriors
16.	Super Smash Bros. Wii U
17.	Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
18.	Mario Party 10
19.	Kirby and the Rainbow Paintbrush
20.	Splatoon
21.	Yoshi's Woolly World
22.	Legend of Kay – Anniversary
23.	Super Mario Maker


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 17, 2015)

I might get a Wii u in a few days and was wondering if you can connect it to this type of hookup?


Spoiler: Idk if this is clear







I do have a tv with the Hdmi port but I plan on playing it on the big tv


----------



## lars708 (Oct 17, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I might get a Wii u in a few days and was wondering if you can connect it to this type of hookup?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Idk if this is clear
> ...



It is but you need an extra cable for it. The Wii U doesn't have a cable for that type of hookup in the package.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 17, 2015)

Emilstyrer said:


> The think that blocks you from playing with oyur amiibos before you unpack what scientifically speaking is that called?



I do not understand what you are saying sorry.


----------



## milkday (Oct 17, 2015)

Emilstyrer said:


> The think that blocks you from playing with oyur amiibos before you unpack what scientifically speaking is that called?



.... a box?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 17, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> .... a box?


Emilstyrer means the little thing that blocks you from using the amiibo whilst still in the box.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 17, 2015)

lars708 said:


> It is but you need an extra cable for it. The Wii U doesn't have a cable for that type of hookup in the package.



Do you know where I can get the cable?


----------



## 727 (Nov 13, 2015)

i was wondering has anyone ever ordered a wii u off amazon because that's what i'm planning on doing one day when it's financially feasible right now it's not anyway i have some more questions like what's the difference between basic set vs the deluxe because(i plan on buying physical copies not downloads) and if you or someone you know  who has ordered one off amazon what was the experience like? you know how fast was the delivery,packaging and did it work once everything was finally setup?thank you too anyone answers my questions.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 14, 2015)

727 said:


> i was wondering has anyone ever ordered a wii u off amazon because that's what i'm planning on doing one day when it's financially feasible right now it's not anyway i have some more questions like what's the difference between basic set vs the deluxe because(i plan on buying physical copies not downloads) and if you or someone you know  who has ordered one off amazon what was the experience like? you know how fast was the delivery,packaging and did it work once everything was finally setup?thank you too anyone answers my questions.



Um well you should not worry about Amazons services, it is a verified webshop so it should be alright.

The difference between the basic and premium pack is:
- Premium pack has a game-pad stand, Wii U console stand, Wii point sensor and a Wii U game pad charging stand.
- Premium pack has more memory, but it is only enough for a couple games so if memory is what you want then buy the basic pack + an usb drive.

That is all, but the game pad stands and the Wii point sensor really came in handy for me! Also i bought the premium pack because at the time i got it it was the only bundle with a game.


----------



## 727 (Nov 14, 2015)

cool thanks lars708.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 15, 2015)

Does anyone know of an Amiibo guide they'd want to recommend? I'd like to get some but am unsure what amiibo work with what games, which are rare etc etc. (idk this is all so new to me what is this crazy technology???)


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> Does anyone know of an Amiibo guide they'd want to recommend? I'd like to get some but am unsure what amiibo work with what games, which are rare etc etc. (idk this is all so new to me what is this crazy technology???)



Well i guess you could just go to Nintendo's official website to see the amiibo functionality. As for the rarity, that varies because Nintendo is very busy restocking amiibo.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 16, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Well i guess you could just to to Nintendo's official website to see the amiibo functionality. As for the rarity, that varies because Nintendo is very busy restocking amiibo.


Thanks!!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 3, 2016)

Bump


----------

